# Advice on moving to Portugal



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Our original plan was and still is to move to Spain but for their ability to grab some of my lump sum part of early retirement pension which is tax free in the UK would mean I would have to hold off until Jan 2017 when I actually retire earily next year. So the change of plan was to move to Portugal next year and rent until we could move to Spain. 

So I came to the Portuguese part of this forum and I have to say the more I read about Portugal on here the more I think I would like it so maybe the six month or so rental could turn into something much more permanent especially if we could pick an area in which we could get free health care. I know this would rule out the Algarve but that wouldn't matter anyway. 

We would want an area inland a little bit but not too far from the coast, somewhere with a nice climate nothing like UK weather and of course the option of healthcare. Does such a place exist or am I asking too much. I am 57 and my wife is 54.
Thanks in advance
Roy


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Roy

It's more than possible and my area sounds about what you're looking for. 

We're equidistant between LIsbon & Porto, less than an hour from the coast and our local GPs is happy to accept Brits for PT NHS treatment. 

If you click on the link in my signature and then click the tab marked 'About Central Portugal' and then the fly offs from there, you'll find out what the area is like.


----------



## Sugarhouse (Jun 23, 2014)

Roy C said:


> Our original plan was and still is to move to Spain but for their ability to grab some of my lump sum part of early retirement pension which is tax free in the UK would mean I would have to hold off until Jan 2017 when I actually retire earily next year. So the change of plan was to move to Portugal next year and rent until we could move to Spain.
> 
> So I came to the Portuguese part of this forum and I have to say the more I read about Portugal on here the more I think I would like it so maybe the six month or so rental could turn into something much more permanent especially if we could pick an area in which we could get free health care. I know this would rule out the Algarve but that wouldn't matter anyway.
> 
> ...


Hi Roy. My husband and I (retirement age but not retiring!) have bought a piece of land 1 km from Figueiro dos Vinhos, central PT (Beiras) in Leiria county. Gorgeous countryside - sort of the 'lake district' of Portugal. Rolling hills, lush forests and fruit trees, inexpensive food, great people, good climate. Just touches 0 degrees C. coldest nights, but you can grow anything. 1 hr from coast, 2 each from Lisbon and Porto if you drive, closer by train from Pombal, and good bus services right in town. Excellent clean water, pure air, and Coimbra, PT's 3rd largest city, is only 40 minutes away. If you are willing to learn Portuguese (and you should),locals will be very patient while you struggle with it (as we still do). Much more friendly and unspoilt than Spain. Try it. Esferareal in Pedrogao Grande are the local real estate agents. Carlos Rosa's your man. Speaks excellent English and will help with all aspects of relocation and settling in.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank You both for your informative replies, they are quite uplifting and sound like just the sort of place that would suit us. As far as language goes we intend to learn the language of whatever country we settle as also we would like to I integrate if we can. It sounds a friendly place indeed, not just the locals judging by this thread. I will check it all out and look at your link t-m 

Thanks again

Roy


----------



## Coz7599 (Apr 12, 2015)

I have lived in the Barcelos area for the last 33 years, in that time I have found the health care first class. I pay 5 Euros for each visit to the doctor. I pay a % for prescription medicines. I pay zero if I have need an operation. more information if required.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Roy and Coz and a very warm :welcome: to expat forum

We originally looked at the Algarve and decided it was not for us. We now live just 50mins north of Lisbon a little inland (so that we don`t get first choice of the weather ) and feel that we couldnt have made a better choice.

a €5 visit to the doctor is an awful lot cheaper than the standard cost of €60 ish in Ireland and id a medicine is prescribed you get it at a very reduced rate (again unlike Ireland) 
There is a very active Irish Association in Lisbon and the Embassy staff are second to none.

The Swimming club from Galway visited our local town over the Easter weekend and had nothing but praise for the friendliness of everyone.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Siobhan

That sounds brilliant, yes the weather and healthcare have ruled out any chance of me retiring back to Ireland The more I read about experiences of expats in Portugal the more keen I am to get over there and have a look around.


Thanks Roy


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm in exactly the same situation as Roy C. I know a lot about moving or retiring to Spain but have never even been to Portugal. Where can I find out about health care costs in different areas as the above seems to suggest they differ.
David


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Guys

The only real way to find out what it's like is to come and see........ spend as much time here as you can and then decide how you like it.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

That's my intention TM probably in Sept after the summer holiday people will have been and gone.

Thanks

Roy


----------



## gbenefield (Mar 10, 2015)

We were a hairs breadth from moving to Spain when we found out about the crazy wealth tax. We were looking at Sotogrande. 

We literally pulled the plug at the 11th hour and had to scramble to find a new country as we had given notice at the childrens school etc. We then found the NHR (non habitual residence) program and took a trip to a place called Cascais about 20-30 minutes from Lisbon airport. We immediately loved it. Much more than Spain actually. 

The people are lovely, it's buzzy but more relaxed. Nice weather, not too hot, nor too cold. Close to an international airport etc. Apparently Sintra is really nice too and is a bit more inland. So far we really love it.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

gbenefield said:


> We were a hairs breadth from moving to Spain when we found out about the crazy wealth tax. We were looking at Sotogrande.
> 
> We literally pulled the plug at the 11th hour and had to scramble to find a new country as we had given notice at the childrens school etc. We then found the NHR (non habitual residence) program and took a trip to a place called Cascais about 20-30 minutes from Lisbon airport. We immediately loved it. Much more than Spain actually.
> 
> The people are lovely, it's buzzy but more relaxed. Nice weather, not too hot, nor too cold. Close to an international airport etc. Apparently Sintra is really nice too and is a bit more inland. So far we really love it.


When you say Sintra, I expect that you mean the old historic part and the immediate surrounding area, though there are many more tourists visiting there now. Also there are some lovely beaches also to the west of Sintra, very different to Cascais sea front, my local growing up was the beach at Magoito.


----------



## Sugarhouse (Jun 23, 2014)

*Medical costs*

Hi. I would like very much to have additional information about the medical costs, as offered by one of the members. But every time I try to click on what looks like a link, all I get are stupid adverts! I can see now how this website makes its money! Please could someone either give a link or additional information (without adverts?) Many thanks. We are, as I said, retirement age, both UK citizens and were living in Namibia before our current (brief) stay in the UK. By the way, if anyone knows of a small house or apartment with lockable building/garage to rent near Figueiro dos Vinhos 2015 from beginning of June long term, please let us know! Many thanks.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sugarhouse said:


> Hi. I would like very much to have additional information about the medical costs, as offered by one of the members. But every time I try to click on what looks like a link, all I get are stupid adverts! I can see now how this website makes its money! Please could someone either give a link or additional information (without adverts?) Many thanks. We are, as I said, retirement age, both UK citizens and were living in Namibia before our current (brief) stay in the UK. By the way, if anyone knows of a small house or apartment with lockable building/garage to rent near Figueiro dos Vinhos 2015 from beginning of June long term, please let us know! Many thanks.


If you have UK or other EU passport then you're entitled to the same more or less free Portuguese NHS treatment that any Portuguese citizen would get. 

We have a guest apartment & lockup in the FdV area but can't help you for those dates but if you send me a PM with your email address, I'm sure I can find you somewhere in the area. 

Oh and you'll need to clock up 5 posts before you can send/receive PMs


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

If you are considering a move to Portugal, inform yourself on the non habitual residency scheme applicable to pension income (in most cases you can enjoy your pensions tax free for a period of 10 years) - covered elsewhere in this forum.

Also don't forget that on your demise, there is no estate / inheritance taxes in Portugal (some stamp duties may apply).


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Roy C said:


> Our original plan was and still is to move to Spain but for their ability to grab some of my lump sum part of early retirement pension which is tax free in the UK would mean I would have to hold off until Jan 2017 when I actually retire earily next year. So the change of plan was to move to Portugal next year and rent until we could move to Spain.
> 
> So I came to the Portuguese part of this forum and I have to say the more I read about Portugal on here the more I think I would like it so maybe the six month or so rental could turn into something much more permanent especially if we could pick an area in which we could get free health care. I know this would rule out the Algarve but that wouldn't matter anyway.
> 
> ...


As we are looking to move to the Algarve, I see you mentioned free health care being ruled out there. Where did you get this info from - all my research says that as UK and EU citizens, we are entitled to free health care.

Maybe someone can confirm that I am correct and it applies to the Algarve?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

UK passport holders are indeed entitled to the same healthcare as a Portuguese citizen which although not quite free, is pretty much that way............. however, some areas such as the Algarve seem to make it a lot harder to get registration and treatment than some other areas do. 

My own health centre has this on it's website: 

Natural citizens of countries that have established agreements and conventions with Portugal covering the protection in sickness and maternity can access health care provided by the National Health Service.


Andorra
Brazil
Cape Verde
Morocco
United Kingdom

Portal da Saúde - Ao abrigo de convenções internacionais


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Duchess said:


> As we are looking to move to the Algarve, I see you mentioned free health care being ruled out there. Where did you get this info from - all my research says that as UK and EU citizens, we are entitled to free health care.
> 
> Maybe someone can confirm that I am correct and it applies to the Algarve?


See the post above, explains it better than usual read.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Guess we'll just have to find out when we get there, thanks.


----------

